# Halter Class



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

I checked out a Halter Class video from the library last year and went to check it out again and no video. Probably added to someones home video collection. So, my question is, "when showing, I know about the quarters and where to stand or not stand, but I seem to remember from the video, that you begin this "dance" when the judge is two horses away from you coming your way and after they have inspected your horse, can someone confirm this?


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

That is showmanship not halter. In Halter it dose not matter where you stand.


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

In all the shows I've ever been in it does matter where you stand. Yes, this is true. Most people havent been taught this, so judges will pick you out of the crowd.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Not in HALTER. It does not matter at all where you stand as long as you are out of the way of the judge. I have been placing horses feet with my hands at the same time the judge was looking at my horse and took first. Halter is ALL about the horse.

Showmanship is about the handler and then it DOES matter where you stand and how you set up your horse.


----------



## ilovestitch (Dec 22, 2006)

Nicely put nrhareiner


----------



## BuckOff41570 (Nov 15, 2008)

agreed with NRHAreiner...
showmanship is much much more technical in the show pen than halter is. In halter, as long as you get that horse squared up in some way, it doesnt matter.
In showmanship it is HEAVILY judged on just what the class is called "showmanship". 

As far as the setting up for the judge in SMS, basically, if you split the horse into 4 pieces. Each piece is a quarter. You basically stay one quarter from the judge the whole time, never turning your back to him/her until they nod for you to continue on with the pattern.

Although...still not sure what you mean by "dance"


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

What they are referring to as the "Dance" is most likely the movements between the handler and the judge. I have seen judges try and trick or catch the handler not paying attention or get them to mess up buy moving quickly back and forth. At times it looks like a dance. Either for the good or bad.


----------



## Roberto (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah, I know the dif between showmanship and halter. I'm going to go with moving when the judge is two horses away from mine on either side (coming and going), that way the judge will always have a clear view of my horse. I'm going to be showing a mare and mares go before geldings, so no way to observe prior to my entry. If I happen to come up with an extra $75, I'll by a video, before my show.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Just to on Youtub and type in AQHA halter and you will see the proper way to show a halter horse. You will get videos of AQHA world show performance halter and even weanling hater at the World show. As you will see it is ALL about how you get your horse set and looking. If you star worrying about what YOU are doing when the judges walk around your horse might not be set correctly and looking her best. I have even gotten to the point of having to make sure the sand under my horses feet is correct b/c if not it can change the angle of your horses feet and how they stand. If you are moving around you will miss these little things.


----------

